# 12v plug for TV



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I am in the process of fitting a TV to my Lunar Champ 591. In the TV locker is a circular socket. 

Does anyone know where I can got hold of a plug to fit. Before anyone asks me what diameter and depth I am talking about I don't store the van at home so it will be the weekend before I can measure the socket. 

If anyone can help it will, mean I can get the plug ordered and be using it at the weekend maybe. 

Thanks, Frank.


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Maplins sell them.They are a standard cigarette lighter plug.You can get them on line at www.maplins.co.uk


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If it is a circular socket then it will be either a cigarette lighter socket, or a socket typical of caravans. You need to check, if your normal 12V plugs fit then that is what you need. If it is the smaller caravan socket, you can get the plugs at any caravan dealer.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

*12v plug*

Thanks a lot, it looks to be a stupid question with such a simple answer but hey I was in a bit if a tizzy, 
Cheers, Frank


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: 12v plug*



bigfrank3 said:


> it looks to be a stupid question


No such thing as a stupid question on MHF Frank, If you need an answer it's not stupid.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

If It's the one that goes in the back of the TV it may be a standard 2.5mm 12v DC plug. I got three from E-Bay for less than £2 with postage.
Regards Patman


----------



## Lunarnut (Feb 27, 2011)

*12v TV socket and plug*

We have a Lunar Champ A630. There is a bank of sockets for the TV - 13 amp plug, aerial and 12v socket. We need the plug that goes from the TV to the 12v socket. 12v socket is a large round socket with NO pins inside.
Does anyone know where we can buy the plug from TV to 12v socket?
thanks :?


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

What is the make and model of the TV.Also any chance of a picture of the back of the TV where the 12V lead fits?


----------



## Lunarnut (Feb 27, 2011)

We have plug for TV, its socket and plug for the other end to enable 12v use. Will take photo tomorrow and post.
thanks


----------

